# Unknown model and make! Please Help!



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

My uncle got this antique steam engine locomotive from his father.
At the moment, we would like to restore it, but we do not know where to start.
Please help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks like it's a live steam locomotive, but I have no idea of it's manufacturer.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It looks European, note the buffers.....


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks like it should have had a tender ... buffers at the front, but none at the rear ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It almost surely did, they need a place for fuel for the boiler.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That looks like it's a live steam locomotive, but I have no idea of it's manufacturer.


It is a model of PO 3511. But I cannot find the manufacture either. Here is some more pictures.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You will never get that running !
How much do you want for it? 

Sorry, I can't help you any, I have been searching, if I run across something I will post it here.

Cool :smilie_daumenpos:
Do you have the tender? (coal car)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You know your missing wheels for it?
Looks like standard gauge?
Or G scale?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

That looks like a live-steam engine that isn't going to run again without A LOT of work by someone who is skilled in that kind of building (live steam).

Definitely European and missing the tender.

Probably good for a conversation piece, but not much more.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know about the other scales but G scale had a number of live steam locomotives. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> You will never get that running !
> How much do you want for it?
> 
> Sorry, I can't help you any, I have been searching, if I run across something I will post it here.
> ...


No, I dont have the tender!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> You know your missing wheels for it?
> Looks like standard gauge?
> Or G scale?


I am a newbie here, sorry!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Contact this company in the UK. They may be able to help you identify the maker and the model.

https://17d-ltd.co.uk/


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. The full size loco was built for the Paris-Orleans railway so was French and looks like a 4-6-2 wheel arrangement or 231 as the French call it. I cannot find a reference to this particular loco.
As the French are not well known for live steam models it is probably German so possibly made by Marklin or Bing of Nuremberg.
What is the track gauge - measure between the wheel flanges. 45mm ( 1.75 approx) = Gauge 1 and 32mm ( 1.25 in approx) = Gauge 0.
These are common gauges for spirit fired live steam locos like yours and will help in narrowing the search.
Colin.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> Contact this company in the UK. They may be able to help you identify the maker and the model.
> 
> https://17d-ltd.co.uk/


thank you!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It will be even harder to restore without the tender......just sayin'.....


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck in your quest. Many live steam locomotives have been, and still are custom built.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

Don F said:


> Good luck in your quest. Many live steam locomotives have been, and still are custom built.


Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you!


Like EMD said, measure the wheels so we can at least ID what scale it is.
No problem being new.
At one time we were ALL new.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

It does look like British prototype..And not only is it missing its pilot and pony trucks, it's missing a tender !..
If you don't foresee getting it working again (ugh!) I'd put it on a shelf on a comparable size piece of track, with tender, and scale plastic trucks (just floating/not really attached), as a display...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

telltale said:


> It does look like British prototype..And not only is it missing its pilot and pony trucks, it's missing a tender !..
> If you don't foresee getting it working again (ugh!) I'd put it on a shelf on a comparable size piece of track, with tender, and scale plastic trucks (just floating/not really attached), as a display...


Yes, sure


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Like EMD said, measure the wheels so we can at least ID what scale it is.
> No problem being new.
> At one time we were ALL new.


I am out for a few days, will do it and report when I get back. Thank you!


----------



## scottmac99 (Dec 3, 2019)

*Another one*

A good friend has just shown me his childhood toy, a live steam loco that was sold (and made !!) in Australia. Brand and model is "Renown 1150".It must be at least 50 years old, maybe 60. The best price guide I can find for it (including the original box, albeit a bit battered) is $AUD600 - $AUD1,200.

Doubt if that helps you though.


----------



## ihayes (Nov 29, 2019)

I'd contact train clubs or hobby shops in your area to see if anyone near by is running live steam. They will have the best knowledge on how to restore your loco. They should be able to advise on whether a cosmetic(static display) or running restoration can be done.


----------



## Original Woody's Workshop (Jan 29, 2020)

There is a lot missing. Boilers, even that small have very strict guidelines. My guess is that it would not be worth a working overhaul rebuild.
Being a family heirloom, I would disassemble it to a point you are comfy with doing, clean it up nicely (Dremel w/brass brushes) and air brush it in a faded black engine color. Hand rails can be done in brass wire. Coat them clear nail polish or other UV resistant finish. Chrome spray paint can be shot in a small container and brushed on heavy and quick for a SS look on the pistons and drivers. Or polished and nail polish.
If you decide to do a working rebuild, send it out to someone that knows the craft and guidelines. I would expect (Just guessing but, it is steam) it would be in the $1000's.
My guess is that it ran a large circle track in a yard since it burned fuel.
Very nice piece of history, Thank You Kindly for sharing it with us.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

ihayes said:


> I'd contact train clubs or hobby shops in your area to see if anyone near by is running live steam. They will have the best knowledge on how to restore your loco. They should be able to advise on whether a cosmetic(static display) or running restoration can be done.


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2020)

Original Woody's Workshop said:


> There is a lot missing. Boilers, even that small have very strict guidelines. My guess is that it would not be worth a working overhaul rebuild.
> Being a family heirloom, I would disassemble it to a point you are comfy with doing, clean it up nicely (Dremel w/brass brushes) and air brush it in a faded black engine color. Hand rails can be done in brass wire. Coat them clear nail polish or other UV resistant finish. Chrome spray paint can be shot in a small container and brushed on heavy and quick for a SS look on the pistons and drivers. Or polished and nail polish.
> If you decide to do a working rebuild, send it out to someone that knows the craft and guidelines. I would expect (Just guessing but, it is steam) it would be in the $1000's.
> My guess is that it ran a large circle track in a yard since it burned fuel.
> Very nice piece of history, Thank You Kindly for sharing it with us.


Thank you very much!


----------

